# The Result of my HZ Mockup Journey (So Far)



## ashtongleckman (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi all,

I just finished putting together a suite of music that over the past year I've arranged and programmed, from scores such as Interstellar, the Last Samurai, Inception, and more. It's been a huge passion project, and I've learned tons along the way.

I'd love to know what you think. 

All the best,
Ashton


----------



## artomatic (Aug 24, 2018)

Love and respect your programming/arrangements of HZ's stellar movie scores! Full of passion and emotion. Powerful but unobtrusive. Delicate but efficacious. Truly enjoyed the whole journey!
Much respect, Ashton.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 24, 2018)

Wonderfully done Ashton! I always enjoy your work.


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 24, 2018)

very well done.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 25, 2018)

Always a pleasure to listen to you Ashton. 
I can’t even imagine the workload it requires...


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 25, 2018)

What I think is: Why did you do this?


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 25, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> What I think is: Why did you do this?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say that he did it to learn from the best, proof of concept, and homage.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Aug 25, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> What I think is: Why did you do this?



It’s tons of fun, rather challenging, and super informative. When you recreate music, you are essentially reverse engineering it to better understand how it was written. Doing mockups is sort of hitting two birds with one stone because it forces you to think about not only the musical elements like harmony and orchestration, but also the whole production. It’s also a great ear exercise, as I don’t have the scores to any of these.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 26, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> It’s tons of fun, rather challenging, and super informative. When you recreate music, you are essentially reverse engineering it to better understand how it was written. Doing mockups is sort of hitting two birds with one stone because it forces you to think about not only the musical elements like harmony and orchestration, but also the whole production. It’s also a great ear exercise, as I don’t have the scores to any of these.


I agree with you 100%. You learn a lot in this way.


----------



## tarantulis (Aug 26, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just finished putting together a suite of music that over the past year I've arranged and programmed, from scores such as Interstellar, the Last Samurai, Inception, and more. It's been a huge passion project, and I've learned tons along the way.
> 
> ...




Great work, Ashton! Big fan of your tutorials and work.

-Dave


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Aug 26, 2018)

Excellent. Amazing job. Got all my favourites!


----------



## FourFour (Aug 30, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> It’s tons of fun, rather challenging, and super informative. When you recreate music, you are essentially reverse engineering it to better understand how it was written. Doing mockups is sort of hitting two birds with one stone because it forces you to think about not only the musical elements like harmony and orchestration, but also the whole production. It’s also a great ear exercise, as I don’t have the scores to any of these.


Totally agree, it is one of the best ways to learn. Much respect, Ashton. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------

